# How much rent to charge groomers



## whitaker (Jun 6, 2008)

I am opening a new pet boutique in the midwest which will have three seperate pet spaws. I am hoping to find groomers with a client base already. But either way, what would be a fair price to charge for monthly rent instead of taking a percentage of thier profits or paying them a salary. The rent from each groomer will go towards thier own room with a hydraulic table, large industrial type cart, cages, and 3 grooming uniforms. There will be a couple of tubs and extra cages to be shared between three groomers. They will have to supply thier own shampoo/conditioner and clippers/blades.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

From the sounds of your setup, you will have them as independant contractors, and each will need their own phone lines as well. Rent would depend on the area you are in, and what they are willing to pay. Finding good groomers is not easy, and their work is going to reflect on your business name, whether good or bad. You would get more info by trying groomertogroomer.com or petgroomer.com or groomers.net They are all groomers there, from all over the country, and I am sure can offer more advice to help you out. Best of luck.


----------

